# Our Friend Glenn Bartley Launches New Ebook & YouTube Series



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

```
<p><strong>MY NEW EBOOK – “PROCESS WITH ME”</strong></p>
<p>In order for your digital images to be the best they can possibly be you need to do some post processing. Learning a good basic workflow is a great first step. I tried to streamline this process in my first Ebook “Post Processing: A Guide for Nature Photographers”.</p>
<p>The truth is though that in order to get good at anything you need to practise. That is exactly why I have designed these new ebooks. I want you to practise doing what you already know how to do alongside me and also learn some new tips and tricks along the way.</p>
<p>In this new Ebook we will work on practicing some of the skills from “Post Processing: A Guide for Nature Photographers”.</p>
<p>Each volume of Process with Me will include links to download three of my image files as well as a link to an assocated YouTube video. You simply download the sample file, watch the video and “Process with Me”!</p>
<p><strong>The 3 files in Process with Me Volume #1 specifically look at the following three scenarios:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Processing an image shot in very flat light</li>
<li>Dealing with noise in an image shot at a higher ISO</li>
<li>Cloning unwanted branches from the background of an image.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>This guide is for you if you want to:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Spend less time at the computer</li>
<li>Learn to use Adobe Photoshop</li>
<li>Streamline your processing workflow</li>
<li>Take your best images and take them to a whole new level</li>
<li>Display your images to family and friends</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Included with this ebook are:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sample Images of mine to work on</li>
<li>Links to over 1 hour of online video tutorials</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/ProcessWithMe1Ebook.html">Read more at GlennBartley.com</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

